# iPhone 7+ 128 ou iPhone 8+ 256



## Salter12 (18 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Ça fait déjà un bout de temps que je traine sur ce forum, et je viens enfin de me décider sauter le pas ! 

Voilà, je fais face actuellement à un fâcheux dilemme et je compte sur votre bon sens et vos conseils d'experts pour m’aider à le résoudre. Je possède actuellement un iPhone 7 128 go argent, mais un de mes parents ayant besoin d’un nouveau portable, j’en profite pour lui offrir le miens.

Je compte m’orienter cette fois-ci sur un modèle Plus. J’hésite du coup entre l’iPhone 7+ 128 go ou l’iPhone 8+ 256 go, sachant que je compte rechanger l’année prochaine si les nouveaux modèles à la sauce X sont plus abordables que cette année. 

Il faut savoir que je compte beaucoup filmer lors d’un de mes prochains voyages durant plus de 3 semaines, donc il me faut au minimum 128go de mémoire sur mon prochain portable.

Actuellement il y a environ 200€ de différence entre les 2 modèles. Voici les principales raisons qui me font hésiter aujourd’hui :

iPhone 7 Plus :
Le prix +++
Noir mat +++ :bave:
Poids +

iPhone 8 Plus :
256 go ++
Prix à la revente ++
Photo/Puissance +/- (vu que je changerai peut être l’année prochaine)
Verre/Poids -

Je me dis qu’à la revente l’année prochaine ou plus tard, je pourrai toujours revendre 150€ de plus le modèle 8 par rapport au 7, mais psychologiquement j’ai dû mal à me dire qu’il faille rallonger aujourd’hui encore 200€ de plus sur un montant déjà très élevé, question de principe…

Alors voilà, que me conseillez-vous ? Je vous remercie pour votre aide !

Salter


----------



## lostOzone (18 Novembre 2017)

8+ pour son autonomie et son SoC plus rapide mais dans une coque pour éviter tout déboire avec le verre.


----------



## touba (18 Novembre 2017)

Salter12 a dit:


> mais psychologiquement j’ai dû mal à me dire qu’il faille rallonger aujourd’hui encore 200€ de plus sur un montant déjà très élevé, question de principe…


Ben tu as ta réponse...


----------



## Salter12 (18 Novembre 2017)

touba a dit:


> Ben tu as ta réponse...


Je peux réussir à franchir le cap, si cela en vaut vraiment la peine.


----------



## touba (18 Novembre 2017)

Si tu comptes acheter le prochain X 2018 alors autant faire au moins cher en attendant.
Personnellement je prendrais le 8 mais je suis pas du genre à faire attention à mon porte-monnaie.


----------



## roquebrune (18 Novembre 2017)

ma femme avait un 6s+   128gb je lui ai donne mon 7+ 256gb  , j'ai pris un 8+ 256 gb et on a revendu son 6s+

_et je prendrais le 2018 X + modele  en 256gb si il a un pencil compatible sinon non_


----------

